# Quest QS31 by G5 Review



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

310 at 28" with an ibo arrow; assuming that was a naked string or did it have a loop/peep?


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Loop but no peep


----------



## RatherB.Hunting (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine is 60# maxed out (not sure of exactly poundage), 29", 381 grain arrow, 268 fps. I also had the buzz that you refer to and eliminated it by taking out the sts and resetting it with a rubber mallet so that it contacted the riser and could go in no further, then tightened the set screws. It is definitely quiet and adequately fast.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Does it have the binary cams on it.


----------



## RatherB.Hunting (Aug 14, 2006)

x-it said:


> Does it have the binary cams on it.


Nope, solocam. The QS and HPS series are solocams, the XPB is binary.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

RatherB.Hunting said:


> Nope, solocam. The QS and HPS series are solocams, the XPB is binary.


Thats fast for a single cam. My dxt is 28in 70lb loop and peep ibo arrow 300fps.


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

RatherB.Hunting said:


> I also had the buzz that you refer to and eliminated it by taking out the sts and resetting it with a rubber mallet so that it contacted the riser and could go in no further, then tightened the set screws. It is definitely quiet and adequately fast.


Didn't think about resetting it, tightening the screws down seemed to solve the issues, but if I hear that buzz again I will have to try that.


----------



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

*Are these Elite bows??*



RatherB.Hunting said:


> Nope, solocam. The QS and HPS series are solocams, the XPB is binary.



The XPB looks like a GT 500??? Des anyone know for sure?


----------



## RatherB.Hunting (Aug 14, 2006)

Profitup said:


> The XPB looks like a GT 500??? Des anyone know for sure?


http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17523&highlight=quest


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

i shoot the quest QS33. the ? about the new binary looking like the elite. Pete Crawford was or still is (not sure) a G5 prostaffer. he bought and now owns elite archery so that's why you see the cams on the two different brands i suppose.


----------

